# Western Breakfast Fatty



## griz400 (Jul 15, 2017)

This am , we are making a western breakfast fatty, ... 

1 Lb Jimmie Dean maple sausage.

1 lb bacon 

mushrooms

onions

peppers ( red)

American cheese

diced potatoes













IMG_0408.JPG



__ griz400
__ Jul 15, 2017






will saute onions, peppers, mushrooms , let cool and put on top of the cheese













IMG_0409.JPG



__ griz400
__ Jul 15, 2017






single wrap of bacon, not the weave ... I folded end pieces over and trimmed off excess

then wrapped tightly overlapping it all ...I always pin up my bacon .. just my style ... 













IMG_0410.JPG



__ griz400
__ Jul 15, 2017


















IMG_0411.JPG



__ griz400
__ Jul 15, 2017






When I single wrap the bacon .. seems to crisp up real nice...













IMG_0412.JPG



__ griz400
__ Jul 15, 2017






On the smoker at 225 deg with hickory at 9:30 ... looking for an internal of  165 ...

done and resting for 15 minutes took 1 hr and 45 minutes ....













IMG_0413.JPG



__ griz400
__ Jul 15, 2017






Qview 













IMG_0414.JPG



__ griz400
__ Jul 15, 2017






then served with over easy eggs and toast













IMG_0416.JPG



__ griz400
__ Jul 15, 2017






tell me what you think.....


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 15, 2017)

I'll tell you what I think!

That breakfast looks fantastic!

Especially since I had a bowl of oatmeal! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Point & congrats on making the carousel!

Al


----------



## tropics (Jul 15, 2017)

griz that surely looks better then the bran muffin I had.I still haven't made a fatty Points

Richie


----------



## lancep (Jul 15, 2017)

That's a great looking fatty! I'm going to have to do a breakfast fatty one of these mornings when I smoke a brisket. That looks tasty, points!!!


----------



## griz400 (Jul 15, 2017)

Thanks Al, Richie ,Lance ... Thanks for the points, was a good breakfast, especially cause I only have 2 more days of this stretch of 9 vacation days off .. never thought I would make the carousel cause there are quit alot of fine dishes posted up here !!!


----------



## ab canuck (Jul 15, 2017)

Good looking fattie, better than what I had for breakie..... lol cottage cheese and an apple so far.....


----------



## lancep (Jul 15, 2017)

Probably healthier than my breakfast, black coffee and a cigarette.....


----------



## griz400 (Jul 15, 2017)

Thanks all, It all tasted good,was a good way to end up a vacation weekend ...


----------



## b-one (Jul 15, 2017)

Sure looks tasty! I suggest frying the taters up color equals flavor!


----------



## griz400 (Jul 15, 2017)

Well b-one .. guess you are like my wife ... some people you just cant make happy....


----------



## b-one (Jul 15, 2017)

griz400 said:


> Well b-one .. guess you are like my wife ... some people you just cant make happy....



Just trying to help...


----------



## pc farmer (Jul 15, 2017)

I would have loved to have this for breakfast.  Looks awesome.

I never eat breakfast.    Bad habit I guess.


----------



## griz400 (Jul 15, 2017)

......................................................


----------



## griz400 (Jul 15, 2017)

Look, I am not trying to make a stir ...but if you add cubed potatoes, between sauteed mushrooms and onions and peppers can you tell any difference in the taste


----------



## crazymoon (Jul 16, 2017)

G400, Nice looking fatty!


----------



## griz400 (Jul 17, 2017)

Thanks Crazymoon, after the plated picture, picture 1 egg on top of each slice and a fork cutting threw them, that's how I eat em ...


----------



## smokingearl (Jul 18, 2017)

That looks amazing. I'll be making this soon!!


----------



## griz400 (Jul 18, 2017)

Thanks earl .. ever since we learned about fatties, been trying different ones, and always thinking of a new one  ...


----------



## browneyesvictim (Jul 20, 2017)

Guess what I want for breakfast now...

My coffee and a string cheese isn't cutt'n it!

Point!


----------



## griz400 (Jul 21, 2017)

Guess your ready to make one browneyes ??? We really enjoy them, different one's as well ... not only for breakfast  ...

Thanx for the point as well .


----------



## happypit (Jul 29, 2017)

Well, that looks downright delicious!  Congrats on making the carousel!


----------



## griz400 (Jul 29, 2017)

Thanks happy pit, was pretty good, and a first for the carousel .....


----------

